# Disney's THE BLACK HOLE...... :)



## BlackHoleFan (Sep 17, 2006)

Hello! 

I just signed up but might know some of you from the starshipbuilder.com or other modeling forums I am a part of. I was writing to say hello since this is my first post. :wave: 

My current project is from *Disney's movie The Black Hole*! Charles Adams over at starshipbuilder.com is working on the USS Cygnus, which is a BEAUTIFUL model, so I thought I would do the USS Palomino from The Black Hole. 







[/IMG] 
It really is unique in it's simplicity and I LOVE the ship! I am still in the research stage of making a Studio Scale model of the Palomino. I have collected MANY magazines from the 70's and 80's that feature information on the making of the Black Hole and have just a very few photos of the Palomino. 

One of the reason I joined up was to ask for HELP! I am told that the actual model of the USS Palomino from the Black Hole movie was on display at the Disney/MGM Backlot tour!!!!! I was hoping and praying that SOMEONE had photos of the Palomino they could share!

Or perhaps someone knows people who LOVE the Black Hole movie and might be able to help me find photos or ANY information on the USS Palomino from Disney's The Black Hole. 

If ANY of you have any ideas, can you* PLEASE* let me know. I really want my Studio Scale replica of the USS Palomino to be a unique and fun model. 

Well, thanks for your help everyone. Glad to be here!  

God Bless, 

Chuck Kirkindall Jr., Arkansas USA

[email protected]


http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m261/redrockerjr5150/palomino_1.jpg


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

:wave: Just want to say hi & welcome to the forum Mr. BlackHoleFan.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Welcome! 

To me the best source, is the DVD. I don't have it, but screen grabs will do it. I have a couple of magazines that cover the movie, but I bet you have them. Good luck!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Welcome to the Forums, BHF! 


Good to see a fellow Arkansan in the forums. We've got a model club here called Central Arkansas Scale Modelers and we meet in the Little Rock area at the Aerospace Education Center the second Saturday of each month. We've got our annual competition and show coming up on 29 and 30 September, too. 

So, whereabouts you live?


----------



## BlackHoleFan (Sep 17, 2006)

Griffworks said:


> Welcome to the Forums, BHF!
> 
> 
> Good to see a fellow Arkansan in the forums. We've got a model club here called Central Arkansas Scale Modelers and we meet in the Little Rock area at the Aerospace Education Center the second Saturday of each month. We've got our annual competition and show coming up on 29 and 30 September, too.
> ...


I am in North East Arkansas. You know, I used to work in Jacksonville!!!! 

Anyway, thanks for the invite! I'll have to come someday and meet you all and see your work. I am probably no where NEAR where some of you are. I have been modeling for almost 30 years, but just not THAT great! :tongue: 

My problem seems to be that I cant paint well. The models always LOOK great finished, but I prefer to have someone else give them a spit shine into beauty! 

Well, Ill go over and check out your modeling forum. Thanks for the info. 

Now, back to work on researching the Black Hole! I am hoping to find SOMEONE out there who knows enough about Disney's The Black Hole to help me in my quest to replicate the Studio Scale of the USS Palomino! 

Have a great weekend, 

Chuck


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> Good to see a fellow Arkansan in the forums.


Arkansan? I always thought you'se guys were called Arkansassians...


----------



## BlackHoleFan (Sep 17, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> Arkansan? I always thought you'se guys were called Arkansassians...



When you are from Arkansas, you can say anything you want. Not ANYONE can be 49th in Education! We'run so proud o' bein #49!!!!

LOL 

Chuckster


----------



## star-art (Jul 5, 2000)

M r ducks.

M r not!

S a r! C m wings?

L I B! M R ducks!

   Mean but funny!!


----------



## edwhitefire (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't have anything on the Palomino (I never got that far on my research), but I drew a top view of the Cygnus many years ago, if you're interested?


----------



## BlackHoleFan (Sep 17, 2006)

Yes very much. I would love to see the Cygnus top view! 

Oh, and that joke is quite funny. I enjoy some ******* humor. It would be funnier, if it wasnt so very true! 

Thank God that I am NOT a *******. 

LOL

Chuck


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

BlackHoleFan said:


> When you are from Arkansas, you can say anything you want. Not ANYONE can be 49th in Education! We'run so proud o' bein #49!!!!
> 
> LOL
> 
> Chuckster


I'm afraid to ask who's in 50th place. Hope it's not my home state.

Charles - oldie but a goodie. (the joke dude, you're not that old )


----------



## star-art (Jul 5, 2000)

Before anyone goes and gets offended, I grew up in the Deep South and I thought that joke was pretty funny! 

M r mice.

M r not!

S a r! C m edbd feet?

L I B! M R mice!


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

BlackHoleFan said:


> I am told that the actual model of the USS Palomino from the Black Hole movie was on display at the Disney/MGM Backlot tour!!!!!


I am one of the more rabid Disney Nuts here, and if the _Palomino_ is on the Backlot Tour, it has escaped my notice. However, it's been a _long_ time since I saw the movie, so it is possible I have seen it and not recognized it. Snowspeeders, Tatooine "Sand Skiffs," Judge Doom's "Dipmobile," planes, tanks and many other vehicles we might recognize are certainly there, so the _Palomino_ might be as well.

I plan to go back to Walt Disney World before the end of the year, and when I do, I'll try to look around and see if I can find out anything ... for what that's worth.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

star-art said:


> Before anyone goes and gets offended, I grew up in the Deep South and I thought that joke was pretty funny!
> 
> M r mice.
> 
> ...


Over my head! Never learned *******. :freak:


----------



## star-art (Jul 5, 2000)

Hah! LOL 


I saw the Palomino on the backlot tour. It was years ago when I lived down there. IIRC, there was a warehouse area where you could see rows of storage shelving. It was indoor/outdoor I think, meaning you were under a roof but not totally indoors. I could see the Palomino hanging from the ceiling in one corner. I don't recall whether you could walk around it or just see it from a distance. I do know I've seen at least one photo on the Web somewhere that a person took when it was on display. It's probably still there, or maybe was put into storage somewhere on the lot. I have a friend who does work for them, I'll ask him to check it out.


----------



## BlackHoleFan (Sep 17, 2006)

WOW! Thanks! I would really appreciate it. I have basically spent months - and I do mean MONTHS searching the online search engines and have come up with nearly nothing. 

It would mean a GREAT DEAL to me if someone could share photos! Thaks for asking your friend who works for Disney. I truly appreciate it. 

Okay, back to work! 

Chuckster


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

star-art said:


> I saw the Palomino on the backlot tour. It was years ago when I lived down there. IIRC, there was a warehouse area where you could see rows of storage shelving. It was indoor/outdoor I think, meaning you were under a roof but not totally indoors.


Oh, okay. I wasn't thinking about that -- it's the load area for the Backlot Tour trams, meant to give guests an interesting queue experience. The queue for the trams is rarely very long just because of the way the tour runs, so one usually doesn't spend long in that area.

I'll take a look as well the next time I'm there. I was at WDW about a month ago, but I only spent a few hours at Disney/MGM, and the Backlot Tour is one attraction I sacrificed due to time.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## BlackHoleFan (Sep 17, 2006)

Yeah, everyone seems to have seen it but no photos. Man, this can drive someone MAD! LOL

Does anyone out there have any other suggestions of things I should try. What I HAVE already done is collected just about every single Black Hole product they sold for the movie, and I have collected a TON of magazine from around the world that covered the Black Hole from the 70's and 80's. 

You would think that SOMEONE out there knows something about the USS Palomino! haha

Anyone know anything ELSE I should try?!!! 

Chuckster


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Greetings from Orlando Florida. 
I'll save you guys the trip down to Disney, the USS Palomino is no longer hanging in the Backlot Tour. There are two Warehouses on the tour. The 1st is the Prop Warehouse at entrance/load area of the tour and the other is at the end/unload area of the tour (American Film Institute). The AFI displays have been changed out several months ago to feature villians from the movies. When it (USS Palomino) was down here it was hanging way up high so no one could get a good look at it unless they used a telescope. :jest: Only kidding about the height but it was hanging a few feet below the ceiling and it was tall ceiling. I haven't checked the Prop Warehouse lately it might be in there if it is still down here. But I think it was sent back to the archives in California. I case you guys haven't figured it out yet I work there. I still have a few friends down here at the Disney-MGM Studios. I'll see if it's still in town. :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackHoleFan (Sep 17, 2006)

EnterpriseFan, you just got yourself a beer on me. If you drink. If not, how about a nice cold Dr. Pepper! LOL

Hey, you wouldnt happen to be able to get me some photos would you? I will GLADLY pay for the photos or for gas or whatever! hahahaha 

Hey, THANKS man! I really REALLLLLLLLLLLLY appreciate it! Hey, when you come to Arkansas, and you HAVE TO, I will be treating you out to the best Bar B Que in the WORLD! 

Chuckster


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

enterprise_fan said:


> I'll save you guys the trip down to Disney


Are you kidding? I'm going anyway! I have a Season Pass and I mean to _use_ it! :lol: 

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

BlackHoleFan said:


> Hey, THANKS man! I really REALLLLLLLLLLLLY appreciate it! Hey, when you come to Arkansas, and you HAVE TO, I will be treating you out to the best Bar B Que in the WORLD!
> 
> Chuckster


So, you bringing him to Louisiana, huh????????


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Some what bad news, the U.S.S. Palomino is now anywhere on the Backlot Tour. I checked out both buildings on the tour but don't give up hope yet. I still have a few phone calls to make tomorrow. :thumbsup: 

So whats this I hear about a trip to Arkansas?


----------



## BlackHoleFan (Sep 17, 2006)

hahaha Hey, you guys should come down! We have the best Bar B Que in the entire world! No joke. People come from Japan, Austrilia, and Canada just to eat our Bar B Que and see our Rice plant. We have the largest Rice Plant in the world. It is huge. Like, several - and I mean several - Superdomes put together. 

Anyway, Thanks again for checking on the model for me. I am sure that someday I will find someone that can help me. Plus, a nice gentleman who works there and is on this Forum is checking it out. 

When I do my build up of the replica, I will post all about it online at starshipbuilder.com under my Black Hole Modeling Forum. I will gladly post here too. I am VERY excited! I dont think anyone has ever tried to replicate the Palomino before. At least, no one I can find on any of the Forums I am a member of all over the world! haha

Chuckster


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

:wave: BlackHoleFan "Youv'e Got Mail!" :wave:


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

I was going thru my sci fi stash and what do you think I found, a few pictures from the Black Hole.
If I did this right you should be able to see them below.

http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l52/enterprisefan/USSPalomimocolor.jpg
http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l52/enterprisefan/USSPalomino.jpg

This was all I have. I hope it helps you.


----------



## johneaves (Sep 26, 2006)

Robert McCall, was the designer of the ship, i am sure he has more info than any one else regarding plans and model shots. i dont know if he has a website or not but he lives in paradise valley, arizona. good luck.


----------



## BlackHoleFan (Sep 17, 2006)

EnterpriseFan, thanks again for everything. You have been awesome! HIGH FIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 

Chuckster


----------



## star-art (Jul 5, 2000)

John,

According to articles written back then, Robert McCall was hired to be the designer in the beginning and he did quite a few sketches and paintings including a design for the Cygnus. But then Disney took the film in an entirely different direction and Peter Ellenshaw was in charge after that. The shape of the ship stayed basically the same, but the entire look was completely different. 
If I recall correctly, according to an interview with McCall his involvement ended at that point. This was likely before any models got built so I don't know what he might have on the ship as it was actually built. I do know though that Harrison Ellenshaw has lots of info on it and both Chuck and I are getting in touch with him.

In case you haven't seen it, I've been working on recreating the Cygnus. Here's a link to that project:

http://www.starshipbuilder.com/forums/showthread.php?t=369

And glad to see you on the boards!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I recall reading an interview with Ellenshaw (in _Starlog_?) in which he acknowledged the design of the _Cygnus_ was inspired by the Eiffel Tower. Unfortunately, I don't recall if the inspiration was his or someone else's.

I've been following Charles' _Cygnus_ project with great interest. Irrespective of who designed her, as movie spaceships go she's certainly unique. Pity the film itself was so disappointing.


----------

